# Dogs names sound too similar... help change?



## JJDBike (Dec 11, 2003)

As many of you already know from reading and or answering my posts, I have two resuced GSD's & an 11 yyr old Yorkie who's been my wife's baby for 10 yrs. The GSD's have started to make real progress as I've been working on NILIF & just started clicker. 
It is a bit late now (or is it?) but I'm thinking that their names sound too similar, specificlally the end of the second syllable. The male is Kobi and the female is Roxi. It seems like a shame to change things up now that we're making progress & especially since these dogs have most likly seen much change and instability in their lives. On the other hand it has only been a month and we're really just getting started.
What do you folks think, should I change one of their names? Does it sound like it would cause confusion or is their ear sensitive/diserning enought to clearly tell who we're talking to? If I do so It will be the boy as he is younger, more secure and learns faster. I was simply thinking of changing the last syllable. Instead of Kobi perhaps something like Cobalt or Cobra (not really I don't like either of those). One of the reasons I have not is I haven't thought of a name I like for him. I live in a suburban neighborhood w/ lots of kids and fluffy lap dogs so it can't be too tough sounding or they will cower from him and look at me as trailer trash. 
If you think I should change his name, do you have any suggestions? As I said I'd like to keep the 1st syllable and just change the second and better yet just the ending sound.
What do you think?
Thanks
JD


----------



## galadybug (Dec 15, 2005)

I don't think the similar names will be a problem. Dogs are very adaptable. I realized two of my dogs had the same sound on the end of their names ... Lady and Smokey but when I am working or playing with them I often give commands with only the 1st syllable of their names (Lad and Smoke) and the correct dog responds. They also respond to knicknames correctly.. so dogs do figure out multiply names for themselves and respond to us. Lady is fascinated by insects, so my DH and I often call her "BUG" and she will respond the same as to Lady. 
(Makes me think of the song in Cats when the Cats talk about the names animals have for themselves)


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

Call Roxi "Rox" for short. 

Sounds different and should be easily adaptable for her.


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

That is a big difference in name for a dog. KO-bi and ROX-i. Dogs usually respond to the first sylable. I'd say don't switch it up.


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

My first foster's name was Chance, the same as my own dog. That was fun. My BF's name is Brian, his son is Ryan (I know, what were they thinking!). 

You get good at nicknames, as Karen mentioned above. Sometimes I think we use a nickname more than their actual names. I also think we use a slightly different tone of voice for our older female (also a Roxy) and our young male; not that their names sound anything alike. 

Roxy especially lends itself to girly non-threatening nicknames:

Roxy Bella
Bella Cinderella
Pixie
Pixie Dust

If you do decide to change their names, it isn't that difficult. We have adopters change names all the time. A lot of folks use the old and the new name together for awhile and that seems to work well.


----------



## JJDBike (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks!
I'll keep them & work on nickname for her.
JD


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: RavenSophiThat is a big difference in name for a dog. KO-bi and ROX-i. Dogs usually respond to the first sylable. I'd say don't switch it up.


Or should I say they respond to the most pronounced sylable which in your case would be KO and ROX which doesn't sound the same.


----------

